
Embracing Piracy - flancian
https://flancia.org/mine/embracing-piracy/
======
flancian
This is one in a series of quick thought experiments I plan to write up and
post -- I hope someone finds them interesting. Let me know if you have any
questions or comments, they'd be very much appreciated!

